# Morgans Royal Oak Amber Ale



## Parrothead (13/8/10)

I have a tin of Morgans Royal Oak Amber Ale, does anyone have a good recipe to use with it, other than the Kilkenny clone?


----------



## DaKing (13/8/10)

No actual recipe but it goes well with Amarillo hops,

I made a batch earlier this year which went something like this
Morgans Amber Ale
250g Corn sugar
750g Dextrose
500g Wheat Malt

dry hopped with some Amarillo & Cascade Hops

it's was a JS golden ale style, great for the hot weather


----------



## Bribie G (13/8/10)

I found it to be extremely well bittered, use late hops only. The Mauribrew ale yeast that comes with the can isn't too bad either.


----------



## lano (13/8/10)

DaKing said:


> No actual recipe but it goes well with Amarillo hops,
> 
> I made a batch earlier this year which went something like this
> Morgans Amber Ale
> ...



How close was it to JS Golden?


----------



## DaKing (13/8/10)

Well I didn't have them side-by-side for tasting, but it wasn't a JSGA clone, but a similar style, like VB vs Carlton Draught, or Tooheys & XXXX. Similar, but different. 

I dry hopped from day one until bottling (7 days later), so it needed 2mths in the bottle to smooth the flavour. IIRC 3mths was the sweet spot.
Sorry for the lack of info, but I hope it helps


----------



## Parrothead (14/8/10)

DaKing said:


> No actual recipe but it goes well with Amarillo hops,
> 
> I made a batch earlier this year which went something like this
> Morgans Amber Ale
> ...



Looks interesting, thanks!


----------



## EvanM (2/10/10)

Parrothead said:


> I have a tin of Morgans Royal Oak Amber Ale, does anyone have a good recipe to use with it, other than the Kilkenny clone?



Made one about 9 months ago, Turned out a lot like White Rabat - Dark Ale.

Used a 1.5kg can of Morgans of CaraMalt in a 12.5L boil.
12g 45min Northern Brew 08 9.3%
12g 15min Willamette 4.5%

Dry Hoped 12g of both. I know, Dry Hoping NB but it worked!

I added 200g of Dextrose, topped up to 25L.

Though it might be a bit to much but the Malt profile of this one held the IBU of around 38 quite well. Cracked the last bottle Yesterday and share it with my Workmates. Even better once the dry hoping mellowed. Not bad for a kit and Can.


----------



## J Grimmer (3/10/10)

I am about to put down a royal oak amber + 1kg LLME, I want to see how this will turn out my current calculations put this as a mid strength, all things going to plan will dry hop it next time round i was thinking amarillo, my question is can one over do the dry hopping or should i do a boil and add small amounts 5-10gs over 30min at 5 min intervalls?


----------



## J Grimmer (3/10/10)

Sorry and what qauntities should i look for, im not afraid of a big hop driven beer.

J


----------



## keifer33 (3/10/10)

I'd do like 15g at 10mins. And work with 1g/L for the dry hopping.


----------



## DaKing (22/12/10)

the latest one I did

1 can of Morgans Amber Ale
1 kg dextrose
300g light malt
150g corn syrup
Morgan Ale yeast (from can)

~15g Amarillo dry hopped, day 1 for 7 days

No boiling, etc, all just straight into the fermenter.
kept in the fermenter for 14 days then bottled.
4 weeks after bottling - it's fruity, smooth & IMHO quite JSGA'ish


----------



## Aus_Rider_22 (22/12/10)

Ev. said:


> Made one about 9 months ago, Turned out a lot like White Rabat - Dark Ale.
> 
> Used a 1.5kg can of Morgans of CaraMalt in a 12.5L boil.
> 12g 45min Northern Brew 08 9.3%
> ...



Interesting that you said it turned out like WRDA.

I would bet if you boiled the Cascade for 15mins with some LME and dry hopped Sticklebract you would get even closer, for anyone that is interested.


----------



## redunderthebed (7/6/11)

I was reading the destructions on the tin it says to put 4lt of hot water instead of 2lt of hot water like the coopers kits tell you. Does it make any difference or can you just put in 2lt as i dont want to boiling water all day. <_<


----------



## mwd (7/6/11)

redunderthebed said:


> I was reading the destructions on the tin it says to put 4lt of hot water instead of 2lt of hot water like the coopers kits tell you. Does it make any difference or can you just put in 2lt as i dont want to boiling water all day. <_<



No should be fine. What I do is put the can in the oven on low setting for 1/2 hour to get the goo runny (wear gloves to pull can out).
Have kettle boiled ready when you open the can. Pour runny goo into fermenter 3/4 fill can with boiling water and get all the goo off the insides of the can pour that in and just run a bit of kettle water over the inside of can lid and into the fermenter. All the goo should be into fv and only about 2L used. Top up with cold water giving a good stir.


----------



## lano (8/7/11)

Hi all,

I have a tin of Morgans Amber ale. Im am going to put it down with BE2 and kit yeast. I have 2 x 15g teabags of Amarillo Hops, I was going to steep 1 for 10 mins and throw it in when I pitch the yeast and then put the other one in after a few days. 

How long should I wait to put the 2nd bag in?
How long should I steep it for? if at all
Is the 2nd bag a waste of time?

I am expecting this to make a similar style beer to JSGA.....


----------



## DaKing (10/7/11)

Well I did another JS Golden Ale batch, all kit (after trashing the hotplates I was banned for several - oops  

1 can Morgans Amber Ale
1 can Tooheys special lager (it was $4/can so cheaper then malt)
500g dextrose
150g corn syrup
6g Safale yeast
dry hop 25ml Amarillo on day 5 for 4 days.
kegged for 2 weeks (around 18oC)

Bottled for 3mths (yes long wait) and I've been asked to brew several new batches in time for footy grand finals.


----------



## DaKing (10/7/11)

lano said:


> Hi all,
> 
> How long should I wait to put the 2nd bag in?
> How long should I steep it for? if at all
> ...



I would be tempted to whack the 2nd one in towards the end for 4-5 days....But it will also depends on how quick you want to drink it.
With dry hopping/bagging it'll add plenty of flavour, especially if added towards the end. With 30g it'll probably be peaking around the 8-10wk post bottling mark.
If you want to crack them sooner, then I would just do the one tea bag, again 5-6days before bottling. 

I like about 20g of hops in my brews. buying hops in 100g packets are quite economical compared to teabags. For a hop ball, I went to the local Asian shop/supermarket & got a big tea ball (which is about the size of a softball) perfect for dry hopping, I paid about $3 for it. The last thing to add is 100-150g of corn syrup if you can as it give it a great 'creamy' head.


----------

